# Dog fight /TDI requirements



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been planning to get Jax tested for TDI. My understanding is that if a dog has been in a fight they are automatically out?

I ask because she was in a fight with a fostered doberman and he ended up with stitches. His behavior caused her to develop fear aggression and I didn't catch it right away. I have no idea who started this fight between then as my back was turned. Her fear aggression alone is going to set any testing back for a long time but is she automatically disqualified from ever being a therapy dog?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've never heard this [or perhaps i just skimmed over it since it didnt apply to me]. i would think tho, that its referring to a dog who gets into a fight at any point during the training, testing, working process. otherwise they wouldnt have any knowledge of the fight and/or it would leave too many grey areas over what "counts" as a fight and whether or not it was initiated, etc.

just my thoughts


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

so if I can fix the problem, then it's not a problem and I can carry on with her like I wanted too. Not even sure she'll like doing therapy but I would still like to have her tested.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

well there is a certain personality and temperament for dogs that excel in therapy work. if the fight did not alter her personality or temperament - i would think that it wouldnt be relevant. if its "fixed" by the time she's tested... then so be it ya know 

if she's passed her cgc, has a calm nature and genuinely loves to be and interact with people [strangers] - then therapy would could be for her. the point is not only to go to a facility and be on your best behavior - its that along with engaging with the people :thumbup:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's great with ppl but whether or not she ignores them seems to depend on her mood and what else is going on around her. 

I hope the fight did not change her personality. I know the previous foster's behavior caused fear aggression in her but I think it's fixable. You can see her tense up as soon as she sees another dog. Not tense in an aggressive way but tense in a 'stay away from me' way.

I'm more interested in having her tested for possible future therapy with kids, which she likes a whole lot more than adults, and just to test her level of training.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

When Luther took the TDi test (maybe it was delta's test, it's been 7 years, I forget). He failed on the cookie the tester threw across the floor. He did not fail when the tester walked by him with another dog. The other dog was the tester's therapy dog - barely looked at him.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's my goal for her. If she never plays with another dog again but can not react to them I'll be happy. Sad for her because she always wanted to play before but at least she wont' be scared.

I think she can pass the hotdog/cookie test. I hope they don't use balls...we'll be screwed!!! She turns into a lunatic for a ball!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

The test is designed to ensure the dog will be stable in the environment they'll be going into. Luther was tested for not stealing food off a cart - he passed becuase he knew not to take food off the table at home. The cookie on the floor was his becuase it's his at home. It's not like he dragged me to it, he just showed an interest and pulled a little. He was wearing a flat buckle collar and outweighed me. I argued with the guy becuase if he really wanted it that cookie, he'd have pulled me over to it and not listened when I told him no. He should have passed the test and I was very upset. It wasn't like I wanted him to visit everyone in the hospital, just my husband but the guy still wouldn't certify him.


----------



## lilysmom (Dec 27, 2000)

We took the test this past September. The evaluator had gone to McDonalds and laid out a burger and fries ! As I recall, the written application ( once you have passed the evaluators test) asks alot of questions pertaining to your dog, i.e fights, behavior with other dogs,reaction with strangers/children etc. There is also the ability to explain the situations you might "yes" to. Personally, I don't think one dogfight, if it is atypical of your dog, will affect anything.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I have tested for TDI with both my dogs, Abby and Ronja, and we were never asked during the test or prior to the test whether the dogs have ever been involved in a dog fight. 

However, the form you fill in that the evaluator gives you after you pass does ask whether your dog has ever been in a dog fight, and you have the option of attaching a piece of paper to explain why / what happened. 

It is not an automatic disqualification from doing Therapy work, especially as you don't get the form until your dog has already passed the test.

During the test, your dog will be around other dogs and the evaluators are looking to see how your dog is acting. If your dog is acting aggressively or overly interested in the other dogs, it's very likely that you will fail the test. There was one dog in the group when I took the test with Ronja who was just giving off very bad vibes, he was very hyper and would try to run over to other dogs as they were passing. When he barked at another dog walking past, the tester excused him from the test because the handler was obviously not in control and the dog was not ready to do Therapy Work.

You have to keep in mind that Therapy Dogs can be placed in unpredictable situations. A lot of care facilities, for example, have their own resident pet who might pop up at unexpected times and might not always be friendly, either - which is why Therapy Dogs need to be stable and good with other dogs, and handlers need to be in control.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

If your dog fails can you retake the test? I would like to try testing Jake at one year.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

> If your dog fails can you retake the test? I would like to try testing Jake at one year.


Yes, of course.


----------

